# What mix my pit might be or maybe its the bloodline ?



## treohfivesole (Aug 14, 2012)

Been seeing the site for a while and finally registered. Im just wondering if my little jane is a mix or not due to her long snout.


----------



## =CC= (Mar 20, 2012)

She's very cute!

However, if you didn't get papers with her, you really have no way to know if she is a purebred or mixed breed. Regardless, she is a cutie, and if her sole purpose in life is to be your buddy, then papers won't make her any better or worse at it.

Enjoy her, she looks like a bundle of fun!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG ADORABULL is what she is! Love that last crazy zoomies picture


----------



## treohfivesole (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes no papers, Thanks for the compliments guys


----------

